# Islamabad Elective!



## hkhaliq (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey everyone...my first post by the way lol.....okay, i've basically organised an elective to Islamabad for September this year, but I've never ever been there, and the last time I went to Pakistan was 11 YEARS AGO!...so does anybody have any advice for Islamabad...as in cheap hotels/accommodation...food...shopping...and with the current situation in Pakistan, is Islamabad a safe place to go?

Would appreciate any comments!:happy:


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Which hospital are you going to do your elective at?


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

hkhaliq said:


> Hey everyone...my first post by the way lol.....okay, i've basically organised an elective to Islamabad for September this year, but I've never ever been there, and the last time I went to Pakistan was 11 YEARS AGO!...so does anybody have any advice for Islamabad...as in cheap hotels/accommodation...food...shopping...and with the current situation in Pakistan, is Islamabad a safe place to go?
> 
> Would appreciate any comments!:happy:


11 years, thats a long time. Much have changed since. Anyway, Islamabad is the safest in Pakistan. More security here and much more peace!
Are u looking for hostel accommodation or Hotels?? Every college has its own hostel complete with food and basic necessities. If u r looking for Hotels, Serena, Pearl Continental, Holiday Inn and many other are situated in Islamabad. They might not be cheap but their Quality is better than all others. Apart from that for long time stay u can rent an apartment here too!
Food is not a problem here, there are many restaurants here in Islamabad! And shopping is not a problem either. there are many markets here but expensive, u can try going to Rawalpindi for cheaper stuff!!


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

You can find a lot of good guest houses that are affordable for long term and get HUGE discounts if you tell them you plan on staying for more than a few days, bargain like hell and they will come down a lot. Some places even provide food etc. Restaurants are fine but I wouldnt suggest going out very often with random attacks still low chances you will be caught in one but Islamabad is a small city after all. Shopping all depends on what you want to buy


----------



## oichakdey (Jul 24, 2008)

Islamabad is expensive, but it's worth the money. Very nice city, very clean and nice people. Accomadation shouldn't be a problem, depends what hospital your at. If there's a medical college attached you might be able to get accomadation in the hostels, but it depends. As for food, plenty to choose from, plus you have Rawalpindi next door to get all your shopping done. And yes it's safe...the whole country is safe, I'd suggest you not listen to BBC and CNN as they tend to overexagerate news, especially when it concerns the Middle East and Muslim countries. Hope that helps. 

Have fun.


----------

